# what food to buy for SIBO Dog?



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi guys,
My GSD was diagnosed with possible SIBO a couple of months ago and was put on ZD kibble and ZD wet food He has been on it since June and was wondering if any one could tell me what food to replace it with that is good for SIBO dogs. Should I be looking for low fat high fiber food? Any brand suggestions? BTW, he's doing good on the ZD and his poops are good but should I use this brand long term?
Thanks in advance,


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm not a fan of ZD in the long run. I just don't think it provides good enough nutrition. 

I'm wondering if SIBO isn't the only problem, but food allergies too. How was the SIBO diagnosed? Any medicines given for it?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

My friend uses the Purina Veterinary HA formula for her SIBO/Irritable bowel dog. She purchases the food from her vet and it is quite expensive, however, it works and the dog does well on it. 

Shannon


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

My EPI and SIBO female is on Solid Gold Wolfking. She does great on that. She has had occasional flare-ups (but not for quite awhile) of SIBO and for that she gets Tylan Powder 2x/day with each meal.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

My SIBO girl eats the veterinary Eukanuba/Iams Low Residue dry - has since she was diagnosed 9/06 at 8.5 months. We will occassionally suppliment with Natural Balance lamb roll or Natural Balance Fish and Sweet Potato. YES, you want low fat, high fiber food. It's a real difficult thing to find the food your dog does well on with SIBO. While I HATE the ingredients of the Low Residue (corn grits is the first ingredient) I hated the yellow, watery stool and stomach grumbling much more







Stick with what works - learn from my mistake(s) of trying different foods only to throw her into huge flare ups. While we all want premium, high quality kibble for our dogs that only works for HEALTHY dogs. Any dog with SIBO, EPI, IBD or allergies you need to go with what works for that individual dog. Don't feel guilty about lower quality kibble and don't let anyone guilt you into using a better food - they aren't cleaning up the poop at 3 in the morning, you are. It took me a long time to feel comfortable with Gracie's food but she's happy and thriving on it, so I'm no longer messing with a good thing!!


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi guys,
I originally took him to the vet because he was having cow patty poops, eating voraciously and not putting on any weight. I knew something was wrong but this SIBO is very difficult to detect unless you know what to look for. Vet suspected it was bacterial overgrowth or IBD so thats why we went ahead and did the bloodwork.Blood work showed high count of folate which apparently is indicative of SIBO. We put him on Tylan powder for 6 weeks combined with ZD kibble and ZD wet food. We finished the Tylan treatment and am still continuing with the ZD kibble and wet food. Romy has been on ZD since June and I was just wondering if I should be trying to introduce a new kibble by now but am terrified because he is doing really well on it (paws crossed). However, I have heard from several posters that ZD is not really that good longterm. I think I'm stressing out more than Romy is!! This SIBO is emotionally and financially stressful!
Thank you for all the responses. I will be looking into all of them. Are you guys feeding your dogs wet food as well? Romy won't eat just the kibble. i KNOW THIS IS GOING TO BE TRIAL AND ERROR ANd I don't want to go through that nightmare again. The mushy poops, the not gaining weight but eating voraciously. well....you know. Thank you guys again. 
regards,
Debbie


----------

